# All bran??



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Does anyone have all bran in there diet as a staple carb?? Reason i ask is i was looking at a GI scale the other day and All bran was listed as a lower GI carb than oats!! And tastes better too with a small ammount of splenda. Thinking of changing to it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2011)

I have it every now and then mate, just to stop meals being boring !

It's quite nice


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

R0B said:


> I have it every now and then mate, just to stop meals being boring !
> 
> It's quite nice


Thats what i was thinking. I hate sitting there and having a bowl of oats as hate eating hot foods and they are awful cold. Would love a big bowl (100g) of allbran in the morning with milk and maybe some chopped up fruit in there. Just looking to change things as im so so bored of my diet and every meal is an absolute chore.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2011)

Craving the buggers now! Tesco, here I come 

Oats do get a bit tedious at times,At 60p a KG can't grumble can we.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

True mate but all brans pretty cheap anyway.


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

I use 125g of the red bagged Alpen! It's lovely, try it!


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

The Gi scale doesn't apply in the real world.

Having said that, I've often used all bran, add some banana and it tastes lush.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm getting sick of porridge and weetabix at the minute, maybe throw in all bran to mix it up a bit, like the idea of mixing fruit into it aswell...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

yeah i would mate, time to mix it up a little and all brans lovely from what i can remember with a little sweetner.


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Yeh I sprinkle some allbran on top of my oats in the morning. Add blueberries and rasberries to change it up every other week.

Also keeps the poo's solid with all those protein shakes


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I've not had it for a while, but I love cereal. AllBran are nice, very sweet.

Edit: AllBran/BranFlakes in smoothies is awesome.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Greenspin said:


> I've not had it for a while, but I love cereal. AllBran are nice, very sweet.
> 
> Edit: AllBran/BranFlakes in smoothies is awesome.


Now that is getting tried in the morning!

Love a big bowel bran flakes with a pint of milk!!


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Greenspin said:


> Edit: AllBran/BranFlakes in smoothies is awesome.


Hmmm, I gotta try this.

Will give it a go and report back!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Just bought some tescos own bran flakes. 78p for 750g which is a bargain!! Looked at the macros though and theres 17g of sugar in 100g. Thats a lot i though but dont mind the sugar in the morning from fasting anyway......


----------

